# Buttkicker Giveaway Questions and Comments Thread



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Questions and comments pertaining to the Buttkicker giveaway may be posted in this thread.

More info and qualifications are posted in the Qualification Thread.


----------



## jagman (Jul 8, 2006)

So... when will the give-away take place... it's December already and it's starting to feel like Christmas!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

lol... we will have the drawing tomorrow.


----------

